# Japanese cotton at the JHB meet



## Raslin (26/11/14)

Will any vendor have this at the vape meet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (26/11/14)

Can I add to this thread and ask who will be selling Rayon as well?


----------



## KieranD (26/11/14)

I am hoping to have Japanese Cotton available. 
I will have a limited quantity of Rayon available as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (26/11/14)

KieranD said:


> I am hoping to have Japanese Cotton available.
> I will have a limited quantity of Rayon available as well


Nice  keen to give the Japanese cotton a run!


----------



## Raslin (27/11/14)

Great please set a pack aside for me.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

The Japanese cotton I got from @KieranD rocks! Quality stuff! I have not used normal cotton ever since!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Together with flat ribbon Vapowire which I got from @KieranD as well. Perfect combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (27/11/14)

@Imthiaz Khan, what is vapowire and what do you use it for?


----------



## KieranD (27/11/14)

Raslin said:


> @Imthiaz Khan, what is vapowire and what do you use it for?



Vapowire is Kanthal A-1 made specifically for vaping  
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/wire-wick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

@Raslin, check it out on @KieranD website.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/wire-wick

Vapowire caters exclusively to the rebuildable electronic cigarette market by providing the highest quality resistance wire in a variety of sizes, lengths, and styles. Vapowire spools are 100% machine wound and come in convenient packaging for storage and counter display. Our production process ensures that the presence of contaminants typically resulting from manual handling and spooling are kept to a minimum - ensuring maximum wire life and the highest quality vaping experience.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

@Raslin, will post a pic of my build later tonight.


----------



## Raslin (27/11/14)

Great thanks, i would be very interested to see it.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

@Raslin, here's some pics of the flat ribbon vapowire builds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (27/11/14)

Very nice @Imthiaz Khan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Thanks @KieranD, building with this wire makes it really easy, its a pleasure to work with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

